# 1.8T oil pan problem finally solved



## ufauxtt (Feb 6, 2010)

Mechanic recently told me I needed a new oil pan for my 2000 New Beetle 1.8T. This makes the third one. Did some investigating this time and found out the problem is crap design: Stock oil pan is aluminum; stock oil drain plug is steel. If not tightened just right during oil change, guess which one strips? Right. The fix? Hybrid oil pan with aluminum top and steel bottom, which, of course, is where the plug is. Steel plug into steel drain hole. Done. 
Got mine online at GTI Motor Sports. First class service from John Alvar.








http://www.gtimotorsports.com/...lev=1


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T oil pan problem finally solved (ufauxtt)*

It is not a crap design. I have been working on german cars for over 12 years that have aluminium oil pans and have never stripped out the threads. All you need is a torque wrench.


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: 1.8T oil pan problem finally solved (ufauxtt)*


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T oil pan problem finally solved (ufauxtt)*

I've been changing the oil on my Jetta for 9 years now. Still have the original oil pan. Never used a torque wrench. Never had a problem.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T oil pan problem finally solved (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_I've been changing the oil on my Jetta for 9 years now. Still have the original oil pan. Never used a torque wrench. Never had a problem.

X2
Some people should just step away from the tool box...........


----------

